# l'outil Apple de suppression des DRM



## Robert Collonge (21 Mai 2005)

suite à l'article du tout récent n° 52 page 31: comment supprimer "légalement" les DRM sur les fichiers musicaux d'Itunes, j'ai voulu tester la technique proposée mais ça ne marche pas. Et vous, avez-vous essayé avec succés, ce qui voudrait dire que j'ai fait une erreur de manip...

Robert


----------



## DeniX (21 Mai 2005)

Bonjour
La méthode n'a aucun effet ici sous Mac OS X 10.4.1 et iTunes 4.8
Après la maneuvre la fenetre d'info affiche toujours un fichier protégé
DeniX


----------



## avosmac (21 Mai 2005)

elle affiche un fichier protégé, certes, mais essayez de copier ce fichier vers un autre mac et de le lire. Normalement, il fonctionne comme s'il n'avait plus de verrou.


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Mai 2005)

Robert Collonge a dit:
			
		

> suite à l'article du tout récent n° 52 page 31: comment supprimer "légalement" les DRM sur les fichiers musicaux d'Itunes, j'ai voulu tester la technique proposée mais ça ne marche pas. Et vous, avez-vous essayé avec succés, ce qui voudrait dire que j'ai fait une erreur de manip...
> 
> Robert


C'est quoi cette manip?


----------



## DeniX (21 Mai 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette manip?



bonjour
Tu achètes avosmac et tu sauras    

DeniX


----------



## DeniX (21 Mai 2005)

avosmac a dit:
			
		

> elle affiche un fichier protégé, certes, mais essayez de copier ce fichier vers un autre mac et de le lire. Normalement, il fonctionne comme s'il n'avait plus de verrou.



J'ai réitéré la maneuvre et importé le fichier avec un iMac G3 en réseau local sous Panther 10.3.9 : échec je dois donner mon identité Apple.    

DeniX


----------



## Robert Collonge (21 Mai 2005)

avosmac a dit:
			
		

> elle affiche un fichier protégé, certes, mais essayez de copier ce fichier vers un autre mac et de le lire. Normalement, il fonctionne comme s'il n'avait plus de verrou.


 en effet, ça marche sur un autre Mac, mais toujours impossible de ré-importer dans Itunes en mp3 pour pouvoir graver un CD en mp3 et le lire sur mon autoradio. D'où manip peu interessante (du moins pour moi).


----------



## FjRond (22 Mai 2005)

Donc, tentez l'autre solution: graver un CD audio de votre Zappa préféré, puis réimportez-le en mp3; en principe, les protections ont disparu mais il peut y avoir aussi perte de qualité.


----------



## Gaston (24 Mai 2005)

j'ai testé sous Tiger (10.4.1, iTunes 4.8) : j'ai effectué la manip décrite, et ça ne marche pas sur un autre mac (Panther 10.3.9, iTunes 4.7) : il faut le mot de passe...

il ne manquerait pas un détail ?


----------



## avosmac (24 Mai 2005)

Le détail c'est qu'Apple semble avoir résolu la faille   

Désolé. Mais il existe d'autres solutions que nous continuons d etester, et qui fonctionnent (mais sont guère plus pratiques que le CD suggéré plus haut)


----------



## Gaston (25 Mai 2005)

eh ben ils sont rapides pour une fois... plus rapides qu'AVM pour arriver dans ma boite aux lettres... je rêve !*

espérons juste qu'ils feront pas comme pour FileMaker... ça engagerait encore d'inutiles frais d'avocats...


----------



## avosmac (25 Mai 2005)

Nous ne voyons pas bien comment ils pourraient attaquer cette fois.


----------



## endavent (18 Juin 2005)

Chez moi (Tiger + Itunes 4.8), Jhymn fonctionne parfaitement


----------



## pim (6 Juillet 2005)

avosmac a dit:
			
		

> Nous ne voyons pas bien comment ils pourraient attaquer cette fois.



Soyez prudent tout de même avec ces histoires de craquage, il ne faudrait pas que le petit David combattant le méchant Goliath tombe sur un méchant juge qui cherche à faire un exemple. Ces histoires avec Filemaker, les DRM d'iTunes (qui sont super pénibles grrrrrr   ) ou encore avec Xupport ont de quoi défriser. C'est bien dans le ton du reste du magazine


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Soyez prudent tout de même avec ces histoires de craquage, il ne faudrait pas que le petit David combattant le méchant Goliath tombe sur un méchant juge qui cherche à faire un exemple. Ces histoires avec Filemaker, les DRM d'iTunes (qui sont super pénibles grrrrrr   ) ou encore avec Xupport ont de quoi défriser. C'est bien dans le ton du reste du magazine



Il serait super méchant le juge qui condamnerait AVM pour avoir expliqué comment se débarasser d'une protection jugée illégale par un autre juge (Apple et Sony, condamnés en première instance. Devinez quoi ... Ils ont interjetés* appel !).


(*) Eh oui, c'est comme ça qu'on devrait dire.


----------

